# Constellation Electroquartz F8192hz



## seiko6139 (Aug 25, 2003)

Hi All,

I'm back into watches again.

I've just received this little baby. It's a real gem and my first Beta 21 powered watch.

I love blue dials and this one is really cool.


----------



## knirirr (May 5, 2008)

Very nice indeed!

I keep seeing Omega Constellation watches on this forum and they all look good. If anything could tempt me to buy an analogue quartz watch, then one of these would be it.


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

congrats, and mine says "hi"










Very under-rated watches IMO, and very comfy to wear.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

I agree I have one... in the less easy to find case shape... well its one and there are two like yours


----------



## seiko6139 (Aug 25, 2003)

JonW said:


> I agree I have one... in the less easy to find case shape... well its one and there are two like yours


That's very nice Jon.


----------



## seiko6139 (Aug 25, 2003)

I've decided to move mine on for an upcoming Grail watch. I'll keep you posted.


----------

